# Battle Royale: Aim For Number One (Afro Samurai RP) OOC



## EPIC (Jan 6, 2010)

_"You heard of the legend of the headbands, right? That there are two headbands- number one and number two- that entitle whoever wears them as the strongest. Yeah, well, it goes alot deeper than that. You see, there are actually 100 of those headbands! They were discovered by Afro Samurai, the legendary Number One himself. But you see, Afro's tale is done and gone, the guy's dead. Now, the number one headband is up for grabs, but its gone! However, the other 99 headbands have already been found and grabbed by some other person. Now, I got to warn you though, once you wear those headbands, prepare to go to Hell. You see, any person who wears those headbands is entitled as one of the world's strongest person alive! So what does that mean? People will want to kill you! So its kill or get killed for you. Now that I told you about this, what are you going to do? You want to go ahead and play this game? Or would you prefer just being your average citizen? Either way, you're gonna killed if you meet up with any of those of "99 Strong" (that's what the people with the headbands are called). Well, my time is up, I'll see you later, but remember, whatever your choice is, I warned you."_​
*Character Sign-Up*
*Name*: "_Just your first name is fine, but make sure its nothing stupid like Rubert or something_."
*Headband Number*: "If you want a headband, you got it, but don't expect to be happy with that thing on."
*Appearance*: "_What do you look like? Now, if you plan on being a fine- ass chick, don't make her crazy like some of the bitches I've seen_".
*Personality*: _"Be any kind of person you want to be, excepte a bitch."_
*Weapon*: _"Okay, I'm gonna tell you straight up, I've seen some freaky shit in my days, and they were scary as FUCK! But nothing I couldn't handle"._
*Fighting Style*:_"Now, all I want to tell you is that you better not be cheap like copying off of Bruce Lee or something, and you better not pussy and kick a man in the balls or some woman shit! That junk hurts..."_
*Background*: "_Really, I don't care about your history, but since you're gonna die, you might as well tell it_."

*Rules*
"_Now, let me lay down a few rules: Rule Number 1! No one has the number one headband. Its not found, its gone... heck, I don't even wanna think about the shit that thing put me through. Rule Number 2! The higher the number your headband is, the stronger you are, so you guys who decided to be something like 99, you're dead motherfuckers! Rule Number 3! No ninja- ass, disappear- reappear shit!  That's my jurisdictation or whatever that word is. Rule Number 4! But, luckily, if you got a number right below another person's number, like if you facin' against number 2 and you're number 3, you're equally matched. If a ^ (use bro) kicks your ass and you want complain about it, tell it to me. Don't start rantin' and fightin' about the shit like some damn pussy, you're a grown man! Rule Number 5! Have fun, you only have a few days to live! _

*Members*

*99 Strong*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negro and Ninja Ninja: raitoangelic




*Normal People*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nobody, fool! Keep reading!



*Other People (NPCs)*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dead Afro
Empty 10
Kuro
Katanna



------------------------------

*Negro*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name*: Negro
*Headband Number:* 2
*Appearance*: Has a large, nappy, unkept afro that he ties in ponytail with his headband. He keeps the family clothing style up, being Afro's son and all, wearing a white kimono shirt and blue kimono style jeans and sandal sneakers. He looks alot like his father back in his younger days.
*Weapon*: Negro carries his father's sword, the darn thing's a family heirloom. 
*Fighting Style*: Just like his pops, kicks and slashes.
*Background*: Negro is the Afro's son, but the two lived seperately. However, they did spend some time with each other. In a sense, the kid grew up with his father. All he dreamed of was becoming just like his pops, spent most of his time practicing the same style of swordfight that his pops practiced, but what he didn't know was that his father was a murderer. Sadly, he didn't realize this until the day his pops died against some guy named with the Number 2 headband. Thankfully, the kid was prepared for this very day, so he fought and killed the Number 2, took the headband, but the Number 1 headband, which his father held, was gone and so was his father! So what did Negro decide to do? Find his father and the Number 1 headband.




*Ninja Ninja*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Niggas, you know me! Hell, I've been stuck in our fuckin' heads through your whole entire life. Okay, not really, but I've been with you since you got your headbands. So, you have and will see me. If you don't know what I look like, go to google or somethin', you kids got your damn computers and shit. Heck, what you need to be on is a bike or something, sheesh go outside and play. You have a life, don't you? Well, if you don't, go get one! Lazy- ass...


----------

